# Vacancy Notice but don't sign?



## Dustoff137 (Jan 10, 2017)

I just got a vacancy notice for MBTA and will not be able to sign. Will I be subsequently taken off the list for not being able to? Thanks!


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

No I have passed them up twice and remained on the same spot. never signed both times


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I vaguely recall a rule that if you fail to sign 3 times during a list your name is removed, but I don't know if that is still accurate.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

I turned them down in sept and I got an email today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

